# Going to West Coast for the first time.



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Doesn't sound like you are going anywhere near the West coast. 

You're wasting your time going to Colorado. Just sayin'...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

January is cheaper because it is a little dicey as far as conditions. The base is thin and Imma suggest Utah. Airport is easily accessible.


----------



## ktchka (Nov 10, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Doesn't sound like you are going anywhere near the West coast.
> 
> You're wasting your time going to Colorado. Just sayin'...


Why do you think so? I have no idea , so any insight is valuable.
Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## ktchka (Nov 10, 2012)

Also guys I meant Powder Mnt , not Creek mnt. Although I looked it up as well but it's too far from airports.


----------



## ktchka (Nov 10, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> January is cheaper because it is a little dicey as far as conditions. The base is thin and Imma suggest Utah. Airport is easily accessible.


Thank you for the suggestion. What places in Utah are good? Also what is the best time to go snowboarding in Montana and/or Utah?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

ktchka said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. What places in Utah are good? Also what is the best time to go snowboarding in Montana and/or Utah?



Snowbird, brighton, solitude, but if you want to get away from the crowd, Pow Mountain and snowbasin. I like snowbird/brighton/solitude because you can stay in SLC and the drive is pretty quick to the airport. Plus, in SLC, the car rental situation is real quick and easy....moreso than many other airports. 

Best time to go? Late Feb-into March. The base is good, the temps are usually reliable, and the snow often happens.


----------



## ktchka (Nov 10, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> Snowbird, brighton, solitude, but if you want to get away from the crowd, Pow Mountain and snowbasin. I like snowbird/brighton/solitude because you can stay in SLC and the drive is pretty quick to the airport. Plus, in SLC, the car rental situation is real quick and easy....moreso than many other airports.
> 
> Best time to go? Late Feb-into March. The base is good, the temps are usually reliable, and the snow often happens.


Thank you for the suggestions. I will look them up right now. Appreciate it


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I didn't want to create a new thread for this.

Me and 3 of my friends are planning a cross country bum road trip to any of the Rocky Mountain areas.

Anyone with experience know of the best bang-for-the-buck area to go to? We are not looking to drop a ton of money on lodging and lift tickets.

Google maps says Denver is 26 hours from New Jersey, and that Jackson Hole and SLC are 33 and 32 hours, respectively. Since we are driving so far, the extra 6-7 hours to get to a "better" area wouldn't be an issue.

Also, any knowledge of a multi-mountain pass that can be used at more than one mountain in an area? I was looking at this: http://www.liftopia.com/resort_detail.php?ResortId=2461

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Deimus85 said:


> I didn't want to create a new thread for this.
> 
> Me and 3 of my friends are planning a cross country bum road trip to any of the Rocky Mountain areas.
> 
> ...


*This is new thread-worthy. * 

I did said trip, last year, and will do it again, this year. The Mountain Collective Pass is a good shot, though, if you're boarding, you'll have to try to sell your Alta investment....Alta is ski-only. If you're doing the Collective, I suggest grabbing one of the Epics. I say go balls-in and make it to Tahoe. Mountain Collective + Epic Pass will get you riding at 12 resorts for about 1100 bones. Sounds big, but it is an investment of a lifetime. Also, think about buying a few geiggerigs......water packs that have a Skullcandy Passport that provides discounted or free lift tickets.

Craigslist was my route for places to crash. I can suggest more later...time to get to work.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> *This is new thread-worthy. *
> 
> I did said trip, last year, and will do it again, this year. The Mountain Collective Pass is a good shot, though, if you're boarding, you'll have to try to sell your Alta investment....Alta is ski-only. If you're doing the Collective, I suggest grabbing one of the Epics. I say go balls-in and make it to Tahoe. Mountain Collective + Epic Pass will get you riding at 12 resorts for about 1100 bones. Sounds big, but it is an investment of a lifetime. Also, think about buying a few geiggerigs......water packs that have a Skullcandy Passport that provides discounted or free lift tickets.
> 
> Craigslist was my route for places to crash. I can suggest more later...time to get to work.


I made a new thread:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ge...s-country-roadtrip-new-jersey.html#post550826


----------

